# Corsair H100i evtl. Pumpe defekt?



## Draconis1983 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wie es bereits der Name sagt denke ich das meine Pumpe kaputt ist.

Hier ein Bild im Idle Modus und alles auf Stock.

Bild: idleqms7w.jpg - abload.de

und eins nach 2 Minuten Prime95 alles auf Stock

Bild: lasta7s39.jpg - abload.de

Ich hab bereits die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht hab die Arctic MX2 drauf hab nachgeschaut das die Backplate und der Kühlkörper richtig draufsitzen.

Als Lüfter hab ich 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL-2 reinblasend montiert. Hier ein Bild

Bild: 20131027_1124484lu2d.jpg - abload.de

Die Lüfter sitzen aussen am Gehäuse unter dem Mesh Gitter. Ich hab das Corsair Carbride R500

Alle Temps sind in Ordnung ausser die vom Prozzi selbtst der Radiator ist noch schön kühl.

Ansonsten hab ich noch 2 Lüfter vorne reinblasend und 1x140mm Alpenföhn rausblasend. Die Prime Tests hab ich mit geöffneter Seitenwand gemacht damit ich sicher sein kann das ich keinen Luftstau drin hab.

Ich find es sehr komisch das die Radiator Temperatur völlig in Ordnung ist und die CPU Temperatur so schnell hochschnellt.

Als ich die Kühlung gekauft hab war noch alles in Ordnung jetzt ca. 1 Jahr später nicht mehr 

Vor ein paar Monaten ist es mal passiert das die CPU auf 99° hochging ich hab darauf den Rechner sofort ausgemacht und hab beim Ausbau der Kühlung bemerkt,
das die Schläuche Heiß waren und der Radiator gut warm, 
dachte mir das dass an der WLP lag da war noch die Originale drauf, seitdem hab ich die MX-2 drauf und die Kühlleistung wurde immer schlechter.

Mein System:

i5 2500K@stock
GTX 570
8GB Ram
ASUS P8Z68-Pro

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen.

PS: ich hab heut den Radiator entstaubt die WLP nochmals neu draufgemacht und alles sauber montiert leider hat das keine Besserung gebracht.

Mfg

Marc


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Oktober 2013)

Sorry , man sieht die Fotos nicht. Lade sie bitte im Forum hoch


----------



## Draconis1983 (27. Oktober 2013)

Oh Sorry, jetzt gehts


----------



## gigag87 (27. Oktober 2013)

HI

steck die pumpe doch mal an einen anderen stecker dran am besten einen der immer auf 12V läuft und wenns dan net besser wird

würde ich die kühlung mal ausbauen und dan mal einen schlauch abziehen und vorsichtig laufen lassen,

sollte dan kein wasser kommen is se kaputt....


----------



## SilentMan22 (27. Oktober 2013)

hm, die Temps sind jedenfalls nach so kurzer Zeit bei der Kühlung deutlich zu hoch, aber laut Corsair Link läuft ja alles. Hört man denn komische Geräusche?


----------



## Draconis1983 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ne man hört gar keine Geräusche des ding ist flüsterleise, hab die Pumpe am PCFan laufen und habs auch schon am PWRFan probiert hat nichts gebracht.

Schlauch abziehen möcht ich nicht unbedingt wegen der Garantie.


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

Draconis1983 schrieb:


> Schlauch abziehen möcht ich nicht unbedingt wegen der Garantie.



Du kannst da eh nichts zerstörungsfrei abziehen.

Das die Montage in Ordnung ist bist du dir ganz sicher?
Die richtigen Abstandshalter montiert?
Die Pumpendrehzahl mit ~2200rpm ist aber OK, da dürfte nichts gedrosselt sein.
(Die Pumpe darf laut Hersteller auch nicht gedrosselt werden)
Mein 2500er wurde mit der H100 bei moderater Lüfterdrehzahl ~50°C warm.
Falls du die H100 auf Garantie einschickst und eine neue zurückbekommst, lass sie eingeschweißt und verkauf sie lieber.
Die wenigsten werden mit einer Kompaktwakü glücklich.


----------



## gigag87 (27. Oktober 2013)

Bau se mal aus und geh direkt mit dem ohr an die pumpe, wenn du dan nichts hörst is se kaputt

kannst aber auch mal wenn se auf vollgas läuft den schlauch zusammen drücken, normalerweise solltest dan was hören von der pumpe


----------



## froschline (27. Oktober 2013)

*Als Lüfter hab ich 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL-2 reinblasend montiert.* 


Die sollten eigentlich raus blasend sein es könnte bei dir Luftwirbel entstehen die ein wärme Stau verursacht.

 was ist mit den Hinteren Lüfter rein oder rausblasend ?

*Ansonsten hab ich noch 2 Lüfter vorne reinblasend und 1x140mm Alpenföhn rausblasend*

 Die zwei Lüfter vorne reinblasend werden von den 140mm Alpenföhn rausgeblasen.


----------



## Draconis1983 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte die 2 Noiseblocker auch mal rausblasend das war aber *******, weil warme Luft vom Gehäuse durch den Radi ist nicht so toll.

Die 2 vorderen Lüfter kühlen die Festplatten und der hintere am Gehäuse zieht die warme Luft wieder raus.

Ich hab das ganze auch schon ohne Seitenteil probiert damit ich sicher keinen Luftstau hab. Ich kann euch morgen auch noch ein paar Bilder machen vom Gehäuseinneren geht heut leider nicht mehr.

Die Abstandhalter müssten eigentlich passen ich hab die WaKü schon länger und das Problem besteht erst seit kurzem. Ich werd aber morgen nochmal nachschauen vll hab ich ja doch was falsch gemacht.
Trotzdem Danke erstmal für die Hilfe ich werd mich morgen dann nochmal melden.

edit: Hab jetzt nochmal schnell ganz genau gehorcht ob ich die Pumpe hör, ich hör so ein leichtes Rasseln das sehr ungleichmäßig zuhören ist und auch teilweise verschwindet und dann wieder kommt ist also nicht immer da.


----------



## gigag87 (27. Oktober 2013)

hört sich an als hätte sich "Turbine" sag ich mal von dem Motor gelöst und nur ab und zu dreht


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi Draconis1983,

bitte lösche mal alle gespeicherten Profile im Corsair Link und deinstalliere diese dann vollständig. Nach einem Neustart installiere die V2.4.5110. Schaue dann nochmal wie sich die Kühlleistung verhält. Hast du eventuell noch andere Tools nebenher am laufen, die ebenfalls die Temperatur etc. vom System auslesen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Draconis1983 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch coretemp und aida64 drauf soll ich die mal deinstallieren? Die zeigen übrigens das selbe an wie Corsair link. Und seid gestern abend leuchtet die Led nur noch lila und leider nicht mehr weiß.

edit: Ich hab jetzt mal alle Programme deinstalliert die was auslesen. Hab deinen Tipp befolgt und leider hat das nichts gebracht ausser das jetzt meine 2 Lüfter ständig die Geschwindigkeit ändern von 1400 auf 100 runter und wieder hoch und mal passierts bei dem einen mal beim anderen. Ich hab im Programm eigentlich angegeben bei beiden Lüftern Maximum Speed, hab auch schon die anderen Modi ausprobiert aber keiner hilft die Drehzahl geht ständig hoch und runter.

Achso und die LED ist weiß wenn ich denn PC anmach solange bis das Postfenster vom Bios kommt dann wirds Lila und lässt sich nicht mehr auf weiß stellen.

edit: Hab grad mal die Original Lüfter drauf gemacht mit denen hab ich das selbe Problem wie mit den Noiseblocker sie gehen an und dann fast aus dann wieder an und so weiter. 
im Corsair Link Programm blinken die 2 Lüfteranzeigen auch ständig sobald sich die Drehzahl ändert.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich dann doch eher nach einer RMA an. Bitte die Anfrage stellen. Du verwendest nicht Win 8.1 oder?


----------



## Draconis1983 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ne verwende win 7 64 Bit. Hab gestern schon ne anfrage verschickt bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig gemacht hab. 6206188 ist die ticketnummer.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Noiseblocker Lüfter die du an die Pumpe angeschlossen hast sind 3-Pin oder? Hast du die Originallüfter noch da oder welche mit PWM Anschluss?


----------



## Draconis1983 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch die originalen probiert da war es genau so. Hab mir auch gedacht das es an den Lüftern liegt. 

edit: Nachdem ich keine Lust mehr hatte das meine CPU so heiß wird hab ich mir vorübergehend den Alpenföhn Civella Kühler gekauft für 15€ und der kühlt meine System auf maximal 65° runter und das bei Dauerbelastung Prime95. Sprich die H100i ist defekt, und auf mein Ticket hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich schau gleich mal bei deinem Ticket nach.


----------



## Draconis1983 (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht hab ichs auch schlecht beschrieben. Kannst ja Vll unser Gespräch irgendwie hinzufügen


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2013)

Sollte freigegeben sein nun.


----------



## Draconis1983 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ok bin Grad auf Arbeit es heut abend mal danach schauen  Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe

edit: Super das der Antrag durch ist doch leider hab ich ein Riesenproblem ich find die Rechnung momentan nicht, wär es vielleicht auch ohne Rechnung möglich?
Ich mein die H100i gibts ja noch keine 5 Jahre also ists ja aufjedenfall ein Garantiefall.

Mir ist aber auch klar das es ohne Rechnung eigentlich nicht geht, ich depp muss die irgendwie verloren bzw. verlegt haben.

Ich werd noch weiter suchen aber viel Hoffnung hab ich nicht mehr. Hoff du kannst mir helfen.


----------



## Draconis1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

*push*


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Oktober 2013)

Bitte die RMA-Aufmachen. Alles weitere klären wir dann direkt im Ticket.


----------



## Draconis1983 (13. November 2013)

Hi Bluebeard,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, mittlerweile ist auch schon Ersatz angekommen und ich bin wirklich hoch zufrieden mit dem Support den ihr bietet.

Macht weiter so

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Draconis83


----------



## Bluebeard (13. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Es freut uns immer sehr, wenn alles gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Draconis1983 (13. November 2013)

Und die Temperaturen gehen nicht mehr über 55° bei volllast


----------



## Peter666666666 (15. November 2013)

Hi Leute,

Bin neu hier und habe seit 2 Tagen eine H100i auf meine neuem i5 3570k auf einem Asus Z77 V Pro.

Ich glaube das meine Pumpe nicht läuft. Es leuchtet das Logo und die Lüfter laufen (original). Angeschlossen auf CPU FAN und an einem USB Port 

Im Link werden zwar 2200 U/min angezeigt aber die Wassertemp. geht nie über 32 °C und die CPU hat unter Prime schon um die 70°C

Was könnte da sein außer Pumpe defekt?


----------



## Bluebeard (18. November 2013)

Hi Peter,

bitte einmal den korrekten Sitz des Kühlers auf dem Prozessor überprüfen. Die RPM der Pumpe sieht gut aus und angeschlossen hast du das ganze auch korrekt.

Viele Grüße!


----------

